# Connection between intelligence and happiness?



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

Ernest Hemingway once said: "Happiness in intelligent people is one of the rarest things I know". I believe smart people are more often unhappy than unintelligent individuals. What do you think? Is there are connection? Does being intelligent mean that you have a greater chance of developing depression or another mental illness? Are all "dumb" people happy or are all smart people unhappy, or neither? I'd like to know how you all think about this ^^


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

People have always complimented me on my intelligence and I believe that I am very intelligent. I'm also one of the most depressed people around. However, this intelligence has very little real world value, people like me are shunned in favor of the people with social skills. I think being intelligent relates to perceiving the world in a different way, which can cause depression. We often look past the lies and deceptions that keep others happy.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ultimately I don't think there is one. Whereas more intelligent people all across the world would probably be happier since they would be less likely to be in poverty, in developed countries this isn't as big of a deal and social skills probably contribute more to overall happiness. I think about this fairly often... my intelligence is my one good trait and even though I might be good in school because of it, I doubt that it'll make me any happier than I would be if I has 20 fewer IQ points (not that IQ is an accurate measure).

In short: I think that intelligence has a pretty low positive correlation with intelligence (not negative)


----------



## InOHIO (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't think just because you're extremely intelligent, you are automatically cursed to live an unhappy life. There are many people I know who are unbelievably smart, and incredibly happy. Then there are those that are not. So many factors, other then intelligence, play a part in overall happiness. 

The people who aren't so smart are often the ones who seem the most depressed to me. They often end up in a bad way, because they aren't intelligent enough to be driven, and to get where they need to be, so they end up depressed. 

Then again, there are so many intelligent people who have everything in the world, and still aren't happy, because they tend to over analyze everything. 

It all just depends on your outlook on life.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

InOHIO said:


> They often end up in a bad way, because they aren't intelligent enough to be driven


How do you mean?


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

"The unexamined life is not worth living for a human being." - Socrates

Yet, when you examine your life and the world, sometimes the conclusion is life is not worth living that was found by ones own introspective examination.

Intelligence generally causes a higher sense of awareness; thus, a hypersensitivity to death, chaos, and despair. Yet the dichotomy now is that is observations may evoke a sense of wonderment when good things occur.

It's subjective and may boil down to attitude, or perhaps psychological brain chemistry and brain development.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

An interesting study on ths topic (assuming IQ is a good measure of intelligence)



> We invest much in maximizing intelligence and we get ever smarter: But does this make us any happier? The relation between intelligence and happiness is explored at two levels, at the micro-level of individuals and at the macro-level of nations. At the micro-level, we took stock of the results of 24 studies and found *no correlation between IQ and happiness*. At the macro level, we assessed the correlation between average IQ and average happiness in 139 nations and found a strong positive relation. Together these findings mean that *smartness of all pays more than being smarter than others*.


*Does Intelligence boost hapiness?*
http://www2.eur.nl/fsw/research/veenhoven/Pub2010s/Intelligence&Happiness14.pdf


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for your response everyone, some interesting views about this!

Personally, I think intelligent people are more often unhappy. I'm not saying that being intelligent means that you're doomed to be miserable, and that all less smart people are shiny & happy and the rest is all dark & twisted. But intelligent people think more, question more, analyze more, notice more details, and simply care more and are able to process more information. They look past the surface of life and often come to the conclusion that we live in a ****ty world with a lot of ****ty people. They see violence on the TV, read about crimes, notice things like economic/political/cultural troubles and start to think about it. 

Also they often feel alone and misunderstood, because interaction with other people is harder for them because other people might not understand them, or other people don't even want to be with them because they feel stupid around them. I think that intelligence brings a terrible burden, but still I'd rather be depressed and intelligent than dumb and happy. I don't believe in "Ignorance is bliss". I'd rather just face the hard truth, even though it makes you miserable. 

On top of it, they must face with higher expectations. It's also pretting depressing when you live in a world where teenagers listen to Justin Bieber and watch things like High School Musical...


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

Oh and btw, Propaganda, I love your status! I still have some leftover pie in my fridge. Want some? XD


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I see no connection. I'm dumb as a freaking brick and also the most depressed person anyone i have ever met probably knows.


----------



## Shygurl97 (Jan 7, 2012)

Id considee myself to be pretty smart and im super shy. I think i just think about what others are thinking about me and i dont want them to think rude thoughts so um quiet. I think there might be a connection, but just with intellegant people.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

nothingman said:


> Thanks for your response everyone, some interesting views about this!
> 
> Personally, I think intelligent people are more often unhappy. I'm not saying that being intelligent means that you're doomed to be miserable, and that all less smart people are shiny & happy and the rest is all dark & twisted. But intelligent people think more, question more, analyze more, notice more details, and simply care more and are able to process more information. They look past the surface of life and often come to the conclusion that we live in a ****ty world with a lot of ****ty people. They see violence on the TV, read about crimes, notice things like economic/political/cultural troubles and start to think about it.
> 
> ...


Please stop substituting your own experience and assuming it applies to the entire demographic of 'intelligent' people, as if that even exists.

No, what I think is far more likely the case is that depressives are more inclined to be narcissistic. Through incessant introspection and self examination they fall into the mind trap of believing that they're more intelligent than the majority of other people. Social anxiety contributes to this, because the less you interact with others, the less you realise how unremarkable you are.

They insist upon believing that happiness equates to ignorance, for after all, how can you perceive such a terrible world to be anything but awful; surely positivity must emanate from poor observation! Narcissism fuels the closed minded notion that your perception of the world is the "correct" one, and everyone else's must be false. The depressive mind fails to empathise with anything but other depressive minds. They are wrong and we are right.

Happiness is nothing to do with your analysis or your observation of the world. Happy people don't idealise life or blind themselves to its problems. All your saying that is demonstrating that you don't know what happiness is.

I'm not saying it's a bad thing, but just recognise it. This topic comes up a lot on these forums, both with people I'd consider intelligent, and those less so. You'll probably start to see a pattern.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Please stop substituting your own experience and assuming it applies to the entire demographic of 'intelligent' people, as if that even exists.
> 
> No, what I think is far more likely the case is that depressives are more inclined to be narcissistic. Through incessant introspection and self examination they fall into the mind trap of believing that they're more intelligent than the majority of other people. Social anxiety contributes to this, because the less you interact with others, the less you realise how unremarkable you are.
> 
> ...


How are you 19. :sus


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't think it has to do with intelligence as much as it has to do with viewing the world in a different way. People who spend all their time reflecting on how ****ty the world is and how they know better than everyone else will probably end up depressed. :/ Religious people seem to be happier from personal observation. Maybe it's because usually the people who are called "intelligent" are analytical, critical, socially inept people who are consumed with their own thoughts. It's a recipe for disillusionment and unhappiness.


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Please stop substituting your own experience and assuming it applies to the entire demographic of 'intelligent' people, as if that even exists.
> 
> No, what I think is far more likely the case is that depressives are more inclined to be narcissistic. Through incessant introspection and self examination they fall into the mind trap of believing that they're more intelligent than the majority of other people. Social anxiety contributes to this, because the less you interact with others, the less you realise how unremarkable you are.
> 
> ...


Kiirby, I certainly see your point, I hadn't looked at it this way yet! But know that it was just my own opinion, I'm not saying that these are facts.


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

offbyone said:


> How are you 19. :sus


Doesn't his profile say he is 25? And what do you mean by that?


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Intelligent people tend to be less happy, yes.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

nothingman said:


> Are all "dumb" people happy or are all smart people unhappy, or neither?


"Ignorance is bliss"

It really is very true, I know that, at least while we're talking about the average life, the American dream or so. that's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

kiirby said:


> Please stop substituting your own experience and assuming it applies to the entire demographic of 'intelligent' people, as if that even exists.
> 
> No, what I think is far more likely the case is that depressives are more inclined to be narcissistic. Through incessant introspection and self examination they fall into the mind trap of believing that they're more intelligent than the majority of other people. Social anxiety contributes to this, because the less you interact with others, the less you realise how unremarkable you are.
> 
> ...


I agree with this.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

nothingman said:


> Doesn't his profile say he is 25? And what do you mean by that?


His profile says he's 19 as far as I can tell. I was obtusely complementing him because I thought his post was intelligent and well argued. Just jokingly saying he's "wise beyond his years" as most (but some, obviously) 19 year olds aren't exactly that perceptive.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

People at the high end of the IQ spectrum run the risk of isolation and loneliness if there are few people at their level they can have an intelligent conversation with. 

As mentioned, disparity in IQ is what is important I think.


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

anonymid said:


> I agree with this.


So do I now


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

offbyone said:


> His profile says he's 19 as far as I can tell. I was obtusely complementing him because I thought his post was intelligent and well argued. Just jokingly saying he's "wise beyond his years" as most (but some, obviously) 19 year olds aren't exactly that perceptive.


Yes he does indeed sound a lot wiser than most 19 year olds that I know of...


----------



## kaykay609 (May 30, 2011)

I guess believing what I said earlier this post was just another way of trying to cope


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

nothingman said:


> I guess believing what I said earlier this post was just another way of trying to cope


You can believe that if you want but kiirby was simply being a contrarian in my opinion. Come to your own conclusions. Don't take that as an insult, I mean it genuinely.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

I think it shouldn't be looked at whether all intelligent people are happier or more unhappy, but when under conditions that would "in general" cause someone to be unhappy - are the (on average) happier or less happy than those who are considered to be less intelligent (and are under the same circumstances).

I would say there is some credence to this, if only due to the old "ignorance is bliss" idea. Biologically/psychologically humans naturally possess mental "rose colored glasses" to make us feel everything's going to be ok (as depression could be a threat to survival). Not to say intelligence causes one to lose this mental "ability" (many things could), but someone who is more intelligent/educationally-experienced is more likely (in a "universally bad situation") to do things like look at the statistical chances of things improving (facts, etc), while someone less educationally-experienced likely would just think "I know things are going to get better!" ("gut", not facts, etc)


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

When you become more knowledgeable on the risks that every action holds, you will become more anxious. The solution to this is to develop a higher emotional intelligence or a better ability to deal with negative thoughts. If you don't do this, yes you will be less happy than someone who is not intelligent.


----------



## 733839 (Jan 11, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Please stop substituting your own experience and assuming it applies to the entire demographic of 'intelligent' people, as if that even exists.
> 
> No, what I think is far more likely the case is that depressives are more inclined to be narcissistic. Through incessant introspection and self examination they fall into the mind trap of believing that they're more intelligent than the majority of other people. contributes to this, because the less you interact with others, the less you realise how unremarkable you are.
> 
> ...


I politely disagree. Depressed people do tend to examine the world more, you can't say every depressed person is "ignorant" to what happens in the world. And it is really hard to look at the world from positive point of view.

Lets be honest here, we are the 1%. We have access to internet, food and shelter. It's hard to be happy when you realize that most people don't have anything and have to kill for food. It's hard to be happy when you learn of the oil spill in the gulf of mexico and how little the company that did it actually tried to fix it. It's hard to be happy when you learn of all the civil wars in Africa. It's hard to be happy when you learn of China's oppressive regime and how much child labor there is there. It's hard to be It's hard to be happy when you realize you are not that well off yourself when you realize you are socially inept and can't talk to women at all.(My personal experience)

I know what happiness is. I was happy as a child because I was ignorant to all those problems around me. I don't think I am smarter than anyone, I'm just more aware of the problems in world and myself and I wish wasn't. It is ignorance,selfishness and "poor observation" as you call it that allows people to be happy, but I'm okay if you disagree with me.


----------

